# Regulatory Compliance Category > Tax Forum >  IT34 on efiling?

## duncan drennan

My wife got an SMS & email saying her IT34 is available on efiling, but for the life of me I can't find it! Where does one look?

I contacted the SARS efiling (via email) and got a a response to contact the help desk (eish! anyone helpful there?). (on this I've actually had excellent service from SARS via email in the past).

I think it may be a complication that we registered her for efiliing, but filled in her tax return manually as it was a provision tax return (which can't be done online).

Anyway - ideas where to look?

----------


## duncan drennan

Not to worry, managed to get this sorted out.

----------


## Dave A

I was about to say (after logging in) under the Returns menu? But then I only use efiling for VAT, PAYE, UIF & SDL.

----------


## duncan drennan

That is where is should be...BUT...

There was a muck up when we registered my wife for Prov Tax, and they didn't register her correctly. She then got a normal IT12SS (employee tax return). After a bit of communication with SARS it was sorted out quite easily.

Now, IT12BU cannot be filed online, so it was filed manually. This resulted in an uncompleted IT12SS online. Typically the IT34 is listed underneath the completed return, but due to return not being completed...not available.

Solved by emailing and asking for it (received SMS this morning that it was available). They sent it in PDF.

----------


## Dave A

Thanks for the update.

The bits of eFiling that I use integrate quite well. But I remember the transition felt a little messy. However, once everything is bedded down, it's way easier than manual filing.

Hopefully, one fine day, it'll all happen on line *and* all the bugs are out of the system.

----------


## RobBen

I've also been sent a notification that my return is complete and that I should view the IT34:

"...An IT34 Notice for the tax payer listed below has been issued by SARS. Please log into the SARS eFiling system at https://secure.sarsefiling.co.za to view the IT34.

* Mr RJB Bennie (Mr RJB Bennie)

If you have any queries please contact our helpdesk on 0860 709-709.

Best Regards"

When I log in I can't seem to find it anywhere.

I'm currently not in the country and I'm starting to worry my return will be penalized if I don't get this sorted out.

Any suggestion?

----------


## duncan drennan

Hi Rob,

Try going to "SARS Notices" (in the left hand column) and then "Search". Type in the year that you are concerned with and see if you get a result. That is how I got to my IT34 from last year.

Let us know if you manage to find it.

----------


## karlosfontana

I clicked on  "SARS Notices" (in the left hand column) and then "Search". 
I didn't put in any Year (just blank).

And there was my IT34.

----------


## duncan drennan

Yes, if you leave it blank it will list all your IT34's. I got mine yesterday, just had to submit a request for correction (find it with your return under returns history) as they seem to have captured my provisional payment incorrectly.

----------


## John von Bonde

Sorry, but I don't even have a "SARS Notices" option on the left side of the page; all I see is Users, Returns, Services and Log out. Can anyone help me? I e-mailed SARS for the IT34 yesterday, but nothing has been forthcoming. 

Regards and thanks!

----------


## duncan drennan

John, first click on "Returns", then you will see another menu below that on the left hand side (the list with returns history, etc.) In that list there is a SARS Notices option.

Let us know if you find it!

Here is a picture of the screen....(click for a bigger version)

----------


## John von Bonde

Thank you very much; this time it worked. However, finding the "SARS Notices" option under "Returns" was tricky: I had to place the cursor on the first entry under "Returns" and then hold the left mouse button down and drag the cursor down until I found "SARS Notices" (as if I were blocking the whole list prior to to copying it) and then click on the option sought. I have never had to do this in any other website before - trust SARS...

Thanks again!

JvB

----------


## duncan drennan

> I had to place the cursor on the first entry under "Returns" and then hold the left mouse button down and drag the cursor down until I found "SARS Notices" (as if I were blocking the whole list prior to to copying it) and then click on the option sought.


What web browser are you using John? I've used both Firefox and IE7 with SARS efiling and found a few differences. Their site is more geared to IE7, and there are a few display issues with Firefox.

----------


## Dave A

Although there are more options on the new eFiling website, meaning we can achieve more, I've found working the logged-in sections of the site has become less intuitive.

I have multiple companies on my profile, and with this new version it must have taken me half an hour to figure out how to switch between companies the first time  :Frown:

----------


## Dave A

I've had a run of people emailing me saying they're having problems logging onto The Forum SA. It turns out they're trying to log in using their SARS eFiling username and password.

I've followed up quite closely with a few folk as to how this misunderstanding arises. The start of the problem for everyone I've checked with so far is the secure link in the IT34 emailed notification hasn't worked for them. How they ended up on TFSA and thinking this is a SARS site is still a mystery - but if you have ended up on this thread whilst trying to log in to SARS eFiling to get your IT34:

Try this link and then click the Log In button - this should work for you instead of the secure protocol link SARS is sending you.

Or type in www.sarsefiling.co.za/ in your URL bar if you don't trust links from unknown sites (which if you don't know about us yet, is fair enough).

May your IT34 be all good news when you get there  :Thumbup:

----------


## bilal

hi

received notification via sms from sars, logged on to website received notice of objection 
need to fill in the highlighted areas IT34 

please help ??? wat is that....

----------


## Dave A

It seems no-one here has had a similar experience, Bilal. Could you give a bit more detail, or maybe include a screen shot (with confidential data blocked out, of course) so that we stand a better chance of understanding the problem.

And if you do solve it, it would be handy if you could say something about that to help people who might experience something similar in future.

----------


## duncan drennan

> received notification via sms from sars, logged on to website received notice of objection 
> need to fill in the highlighted areas IT34


The only thing that I can think of is that there is info missing from your ITR12. Maybe (don't know) you need to lodge a correction to your ITR12. Which sections of the IT34 are highlighted?

----------


## Christian

I can not find the SARS Notices on the left of the page

----------


## Dave A

They've changed the layout a bit. The menu bar runs across the top now.

----------


## duncan drennan

There are two ways to get to your IT34 with the most recent eFiling system.

First click on "Returns" in the top navigation bar, then in the left navigation bar click on "SARS Correspondance", followed by "Search Notices". Set the "Tax Type" to "Income Tax" and click search.



Alternatively click on "Returns" in the top navigation bar, then in the left navigation bar click on "Returns History", then "Personal Income Tax (ITR12)". You will get a list of all your income tax returns filed on eFiling. Open the relevant year's return and you will see all IT34's linked to that year listed.

----------

Dave A (01-Apr-09)

----------


## CharleneleRoux

Hi, I wonder if someone can perhaps help me. I'm a tax practitioner and are having a problem with SARS E-filing ommiting information once I've filed the form. Obviously all the details must be completed before you can print or even file. As soon I open the form that has been submitted, the whole last page's data on that page has been deleted. (normally the medical expenses & travel allowance)

----------


## Rod3570

Hi Duncan

Hope you can assist me, I'm having problems with the S.A.R.S. website, been trying to submit my tax return for 2 days now.
I have got windows I.E. 9, Adobe flash player 11, adobe reader 10.3 but the website refuses to open up my ITR12, any suggestions on what I can do?
Regards
Rod

----------


## Dave A

How long have you waited? I find opening *any* return of efiling tends to come with a lengthy delay for the first return you open in a session.

Much the same setup as you, an i5 processor, 8GB RAM and DSL fastest connection too - and despite all that it even locks up the laptop for a while (normally a sign of really intense resource usage).

I suspect it's something to do with Adobe...

----------

